# Does anybody keep these little cuties?



## Ninjaette (Oct 11, 2008)

These are three of my 6 Great Barred Frogs... Possibly the cutest frogs I've ever had the pleasure of keeping 

Does anyone else have these and have they ever bred from you? If so, what are the conditions needed specifically for them to breed?

Thanks!
View attachment 66056

View attachment 66055


----------



## gelusmuse (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry I can't help. They are really in the "WOW" categorey.


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you!! 

Oh and I just realised that I meant to say 'bred FOR you' NOT 'Bred FROM you'

LOL

Sorry!


----------



## Gavin (Oct 11, 2008)

wow they look like little aliens LOL


----------



## Gavin (Oct 11, 2008)

'This frog breeds in both streams and ponds and calls from the surrounding land. All the other frogs of the genus _Mixophyes_ breed only in streams. The mating call is a very loud "wark-wark-wark" which is occasionally followed by a softer "bwak-bwak".
The male and female Great Barred Frog will enter the water for amplexus. After laying the eggs, the female will flick them onto the bank for development. The eggs will then be washed into the stream or pond after the first rain, and hatch into tadpoles.'

got this from wiki, cudnt find heaps, hoped it helped


----------



## geckoman1985 (Oct 11, 2008)

frogs lol no


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 11, 2008)

Cheers Gavin LOL 

They DO look like aliens - I think this is why I like them so much!!


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 11, 2008)

Haha I'm so jealous. Did you get those frogs from the ARC? I'd like to keep some but no one in NSW has any (that I know of) and the ARC doesn't like freighting frogs. As for breeding them, they look a little young for breeding. M. fasciolatus breeds in both streams and ponds but they like laying their eggs just above the waterline on sloping banks. So it might be tricky to replicate this in captivity! 

Aaron


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah they came from the ARC. They're sub adults but quite big already! Are you able to keep them on your licence in NSW?

Next time the ARC have these for sale I'd be happy to get a couple on your behalf and send them to you if you want? 
They have morphlings as well - they look even more like aliens because they have a red tint to their eyes.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 11, 2008)

From memory they are on the Class 2 licence in NSW. I'd love to keep some _Mixophyes_, or any ground frog for that matter. Pretty much all we can get readily in NSW is the tree frogs!I'm in the process of upgrading all my tanks so I probably won't be able to get any for a few more months. But I might take you up on your offer of sending them to me down the track. 

How long have you had them for and have any started calling yet? I like the reddish tint in their eyes, all the _Mixophyes_ species in south eastern Australia have a distinct eye colour.


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 11, 2008)

I've had these ones since the middle of June. I keep them in a 3.5 ft tank with 15cm of coir peat and a layer of dried eucalyptus leaves on top (which I was given by the people at the ARC) which is kept constantly damp. As they live out in our fernery 1/3 of the tank is warmed with a 15W heat cord as it gets very cold where I live. I think I've heard the male call once.
Some of my big females have gold flecks in their eyes - it makes them look a bit like marbles. They really are amazing little creatures!


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey can't you guys get banjo frogs? They're a lovely ground dwelling frog to keep as well


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds like a great setup! We can keep banjo frogs here on Class 1 licence but once again it seems like noone in NSW breeds them :lol:


----------



## meshe1969 (Oct 12, 2008)

froggyboy86 said:


> Sounds like a great setup! We can keep banjo frogs here on Class 1 licence but once again it seems like noone in NSW breeds them :lol:



Aaron, sounds like you need to do a road trip and pay us a visit. You will be going home with a few new friends!


----------



## gman78 (Oct 14, 2008)

Funny looking little fella's.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 14, 2008)

They are in the "WOW" category. The camoflouge (spelling??) is amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 14, 2008)

They are cute little buggers. My favourite native frogs for sure


----------



## cris (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool, are they very loud?


----------



## fraser888 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hahah cool........


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 15, 2008)

They're about as loud as a GTF I guess... but aren't consistent callers - at least not in my care.


----------



## jode_01 (Oct 15, 2008)

where are they (what states ) ??? i have seen some like that only tiny in the kids sand pit .


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 16, 2008)

They're great barred frogs (_M. Faciolatus_). I cant remember off the top of my head exactly what their distribution is. If you get the chance take a look on the ARC website - they have the exact details on these guys.


----------



## jode_01 (Oct 16, 2008)

do you find them in the sand??? we have all sorts of frogs here we get a tan/brown one & green tree frogs (my faves) i'd be interested in finding out about endangered speicies & what is involved in getting a licence to breed them (to protect them) i should start a new thread


----------

